# Weekly ride challenge



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

So I've been noticing something lately with the weekly ride challenge and I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this as well. So I've been getting these bonuses regularly and lately I've noticed that there will be weeks where I will be getting a lot of rides whose duration is 10 to 20min. Which is unusual cuz I've had weeks where I've gotten lots of short trips. Also the time between pings has increased. I suspect that they have adjusted their system to prioritize longer trips than shorter ones to make it harder for me to earn that bonus. Anyone notice this as well?


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> So I've been noticing something lately with the weekly ride challenge and I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this as well. So I've been getting these bonuses regularly and lately I've noticed that there will be weeks where I will be getting a lot of rides whose duration is 10 to 20min. Which is unusual cuz I've had weeks where I've gotten lots of short trips. Also the time between pings has increased. I suspect that they have adjusted their system to prioritize longer trips than shorter ones to make it harder for me to earn that bonus. Anyone notice this as well?


Yes that is exactly what they do, both Uber and Lyft. You could go for 6 hours and get ping after ping, all no further away than 2-5mins. However once you get a Streak Bonus or something of, say, 4 trips in a row for $12, you will notice pings all come from 10-15min away. If you deny them, the streak ends. They know this. Bonuses are rarely handouts. They motivate you to get on the road, but as soon as you realize they do these tricks, those long pickups, etc make you actually lose more money than the bonus is worth.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

That's bull.


nj2bos said:


> Yes that is exactly what they do, both Uber and Lyft. You could go for 6 hours and get ping after ping, all no further away than 2-5mins. However once you get a Streak Bonus or something of, say, 4 trips in a row for $12, you will notice pings all come from 10-15min away. If you deny them, the streak ends. They know this. Bonuses are rarely handouts. They motivate you to get on the road, but as soon as you realize they do these tricks, those long pickups, etc make you actually lose more money than the bonus is worth.


To be clear here I'm not taking about the distance to the pickup location. I'm talking about the distance of the ride with the pax has gotten longer as has the time.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> That's bull.
> 
> To be clear here I'm not taking about the distance to the pickup location. I'm talking about the distance of the ride with the pax has gotten longer as has the time.


Yup same mentality, once they see you are going for a bonus or challenge they will make it harder to attain. Not just longer pickups but, like you said, longer trips as well


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

See this doesn't only make it harder for me to get the bonus but I end up making less that day. And that's because most of these rides either lead me to tons of traffic or they end up in places where there aren't a lot or any lyft users and also the time between pings is bigger because the system doesn't want you to have the short rides that my city is full of.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lyft researches your locals market and then designs a bs promo to try and suck you into shutting down your Uber app.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lyft researches your locals market and then designs a bs promo to try and suck you into shutting down your Uber app.


Ya that's the point of the bonus but this adjustment sole purpose is to make sure you don't get the bonus that week. The following week they will give back those short trips. Also they know I don't drive for uber. They only give it to me each week cuz I am their top driver in Toronto and they want me to do 85 rides for them.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

come on guys lyft wants to give you these bonuses. if you get your bonus lyft also makes a lot of money. there not setting you up with very long rides so you cant get your bonuses. you get the closest ping and you accept it. personal opinion why bother with these bonuses just 1 more thing to stress about . just drive hope for nice long rides make some money and relax.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> come on guys lyft wants to give you these bonuses. if you get your bonus lyft also makes a lot of money. there not setting you up with very long rides so you cant get your bonuses. you get the closest ping and you accept it. personal opinion why bother with these bonuses just 1 more thing to stress about . just drive hope for nice long rides make some money and relax.


Its no coincidence that after 10min I finally get a ping that took me from the downtown core of Toronto to part of Toronto that's not so busy and when I got a ping there I got sent to the air 
Port where there is 69 driver que. The problem isn't the bonus it's them altering their algorithm. I make more money with a bunch of short rides cuz I'm always staying in the downtown area. But with these longer rides I get sent to less busy places and make less and end up not doing enough rides for my bonus so I lose that too


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Analytics sure sucks when it's being used against you. Lyft knows the majority of drivers won't hit those numbers, so they make the goal just out of reach for most. But at first glance it looks attainable so you try & try & try to no avail. Smh. Those bonuses are designed for you to fail. Good ol' carrot on the stick fools the donkey every time!


----------



## khl619 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes OP this happened to me last week when going for 55 rides for a guarantee earnings of 630$. Had about a dozen rides left and about 250$ more to go when all of a sudden my 90% short minimum distance rides was 80% longer 15 minute rides. It sucks but they are definitely using analytics against you and I really can't blame them for trying to shore up their loses. For me it ended with a sunday that I had to make 5 more rides. Went out early. Sure enough nothing then a few pings for long rides to the airport. Lyft finally gave up on the last few rides and gave me minimum distance trips for the last few. Managed to get about 200$ difference from lyft so feel good about that but I get the feeling i'm not getting a guarantee like this anytime soon!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lyft is not trying to **** you with longer pings. i never heard anybody not liking 15 minute rides. if you want short rides come to michigan in ann arbor. every ride is 3 dollars. i turn my app off .


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> lyft is not trying to &%[email protected]!* you with longer pings. i never heard anybody not liking 15 minute rides. if you want short rides come to michigan in ann arbor. every ride is 3 dollars. i turn my app off .


If you have actually tried reaching one of these goals you will see it's true. You can get about 70-80% of the way towards the end of a goal. Then all of a sudden, as you get close to achieving it, pickup times will become longer. They do NOT want to give out the bonus. However they DO want you to try for it. That way they know that drivers will complete more rides than they otherwise would have but most will not ever actually complete the goal.

I tried for one of these bonuses once and as I needed only 10 more rides on the last day, every single ping was 10-15mins away. Come on. And I am in the heart of Boston, arguably Lyft's busiest market in the country. It is completely impossible that not a single driver was closer than me.

Just like streak bonuses. They alter Line/Shared rides so that you only have 1 pax at a time and can't carry multiple pax at once. Pickups become longer away. The second the streak bonus hour ends, Line/Shared returns to normal. Why? Same logic. The bonus is an incentive for you to just get out on the road but they have little intention of actually having you achieve it. More drivers online = more business for Lyft = less PT = exactly what Lyft wants.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

You know what this adjustment has worked to my benifit today as I got several long trips in PZ. Thanks lyft


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> I am their top driver in Toronto


Time to check the size of your ego



METRO3 said:


> they want me to do 85 rides for them.


That's it? 85 rides makes you THE top driver?


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Time to check the size of your ego
> 
> That's it? 85 rides makes you THE top driver?


2500 rides since December when they launched here makes me their top driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> 2500 rides since December when they launched here makes me their top driver.


Careful there! You could strain your shoulder patting yourself on the back!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> 2500 rides since December when they launched here makes me their top driver.


I'm sure they compensated you for being a top driver in Canada, right? A box of chocolates, free tank of gas, a log of sh*t with a big red bow on top? Which did you get?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> I'm sure they compensated you for being a top driver in Canada, right? A box of chocolates, free tank of gas, a log of sh*t with a big red bow on top? Which did you get?


He is not "a" top driver, he is "the" top driver. Must have gotten something extra speshul.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I got to be part of a focus group and got paid $100


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> I got to be part of a focus group and got paid $100


Well worth it!


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Even if they sent me an email, threw me a special ceremony with streamers and champagne falling from the sky I still wouldn't go so far to think I was there top driver. Just someone else that can get deactivated on a whim by a PAX lie just for free ride credits.

Must be a thing in the good old land of America's hat.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I do T really


rbkg40 said:


> Even if they sent me an email, threw me a special ceremony with streamers and champagne falling from the sky I still wouldn't go so far to think I was there top driver. Just someone else that can get deactivated on a whim by a PAX lie just for free ride credits.
> 
> Must be a thing in the good old land of America's hat.


Lol im their top driver in ride numbers only in no other respect am I their top driver here and I don't want to be. I like my freedom to cancel or reject rides that I deem problematic. There are so many fools in my city as I'm sure in yours too who accept all pings and cancel none. As if we are rewarded for such things. I wasn't bragging just showing why I was getting the weekly ride challenge every week since they first started offering it 6 weeks ago


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

METRO3 said:


> I got to be part of a focus group and got paid $100


I got $100 for doing an interview with them too. They didn't like what I told them...


----------



## RedCamry (May 23, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> If you have actually tried reaching one of these goals you will see it's true. You can get about 70-80% of the way towards the end of a goal. Then all of a sudden, as you get close to achieving it, pickup times will become longer. They do NOT want to give out the bonus. However they DO want you to try for it. That way they know that drivers will complete more rides than they otherwise would have but most will not ever actually complete the goal.
> 
> I tried for one of these bonuses once and as I needed only 10 more rides on the last day, every single ping was 10-15mins away. Come on. And I am in the heart of Boston, arguably Lyft's busiest market in the country. It is completely impossible that not a single driver was closer than me.
> 
> Just like streak bonuses. They alter Line/Shared rides so that you only have 1 pax at a time and can't carry multiple pax at once. Pickups become longer away. The second the streak bonus hour ends, Line/Shared returns to normal. Why? Same logic. The bonus is an incentive for you to just get out on the road but they have little intention of actually having you achieve it. More drivers online = more business for Lyft = less PT = exactly what Lyft wants.


Absolutely... they give incentives to get you out on the road, earn their money, and then make the goals unattainable... been there, done that... it's sad man... nobody can just run a business and help their actual workers.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

RedCamry said:


> Absolutely... they give incentives to get you out on the road, earn their money, and then make the goals unattainable... been there, done that... it's sad man... nobody can just run a business and help their actual workers.


I agree but these companies are insanely greedy. Couple greed with an army of "not so bright" driver's & you get threads like this. You get weekly "bonuses" that companies throw @ us. It's really sad.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

It's more sad that there are drivers who keep praising how much better lyft is and how they love working with lyft Every time they get us together. Wake up. U think they will implement any of our suggestions that they paid us for? Like making none rated rides count as a 5? Or to put a graph of how much you make each day like Uber does or to notify us of redespatched rides? Nope. Instead they change the look of the ping requests only to revert it back to its original look.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I did a paid forum as well, about a year and a half ago. It was for rideshare drivers only. They wouldn't say the company, but it is obvious now that it was Uber.

The primary topics were these two ideas they had, and if they implemented them how would they be best received by drivers like us. They were experimental ideas that they were toying with. The first has been implemented everywhere, called Upfront Pricing. The second is the Flat Dollar Surge.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I did a paid forum as well, about a year and a half ago. It was for rideshare drivers only. They wouldn't say the company, but it is obvious now that it was Uber.
> 
> The primary topics were these two ideas they had, and if they implemented them how would they be best received by drivers like us. They were experimental ideas that they were toying with. The first has been implemented everywhere, called Upfront Pricing. The second is the Flat Dollar Surge.


So it's *your* fault...


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Man..finally power bonus are gone...how difficult is this weekly challenge thing? I hope it’s really easier to get cuz I don’t have to drive the prime hour anymore


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Jayleno66 said:


> Man..finally power bonus are gone...how difficult is this weekly challenge thing? I hope it's really easier to get cuz I don't have to drive the prime hour anymore


LA?


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> LA?


La


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Jayleno66 said:


> La


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> 2500 rides since December when they launched here makes me their top driver.


You're a legend in you're own mind.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Jayleno66 said:


> Man..finally power bonus are gone...how difficult is this weekly challenge thing? I hope it's really easier to get cuz I don't have to drive the prime hour anymore


At least you get a challenge, we get nothing in DFW


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

rbkg40 said:


> At least you get a challenge, we get nothing in DFW
> 
> View attachment 244201


They're doing you & your car a favor!


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

METRO3 said:


> So I've been noticing something lately with the weekly ride challenge and I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this as well. So I've been getting these bonuses regularly and lately I've noticed that there will be weeks where I will be getting a lot of rides whose duration is 10 to 20min. Which is unusual cuz I've had weeks where I've gotten lots of short trips. Also the time between pings has increased. I suspect that they have adjusted their system to prioritize longer trips than shorter ones to make it harder for me to earn that bonus. Anyone notice this as well?


Last week I had the streak bonus for 5 rides starting between 9 and 10 pm. I waited for a long time for the first ride but I got all 5 rides before 11:30 every night and I didn't get any rides before 9:30/9:45.

I don't usually find these issues.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

EzPz fix...don't do incentives. You will earn more...


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> So I've been noticing something lately with the weekly ride challenge and I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this as well. So I've been getting these bonuses regularly and lately I've noticed that there will be weeks where I will be getting a lot of rides whose duration is 10 to 20min. Which is unusual cuz I've had weeks where I've gotten lots of short trips. Also the time between pings has increased. I suspect that they have adjusted their system to prioritize longer trips than shorter ones to make it harder for me to earn that bonus. Anyone notice this as well?


The conspiracy is on.


----------



## R.Duck (Feb 26, 2018)

rbkg40 said:


> At least you get a challenge, we get nothing in DFW
> 
> View attachment 244201


Not necessarily. I have 81- and 95-ride WRCs this week in DFW.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Longer destination plus times when demand is high, no primetime. I feel like these two are connected. Maybe Lyft is experiments with ending Primetime in favor of Weekly Ride Challenges.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Longer destination plus times when demand is high, no primetime. I feel like these two are connected. Maybe Lyft is experiments with ending Primetime in favor of Weekly Ride Challenges.


No there is no prime time cuz in my city of Toronto anymore because they have plenty of cars with the app on anyway. On occasion they for whatever reason lose their cars downtown and primetime happen like in the picture in this thread that I posted. And outside of Toronto area they just don't have enough demand in each area, though from time to time I have seen Vaughan surge, to create a surge. Surge is when there isn't enough cars for a given area and x number of people are opening up the Lyft app.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Update 

So they heard my complaint from this site and on saturday nothing but short rides lol but the problem was that they were all in traffic. But I got to 85 to get my ride challenge bonus.  why can't I have a mix huh?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> So they heard my complaint from this site


Haaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I feel ya. I never get short trips. Damn them sending me across town like a friggin commuter bullet train. I miss the days of nonstop short trips to finish my bonus quickly so I can hit the gym and maybe do some yoga.. 

I mean, why cant they give us what we want instead of the opposite. Sigh.. I will prob have to delete this before Lyft sees it.. I can't take these long trips anymore..


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> Update
> 
> So they heard my complaint from this site and on saturday nothing but short rides lol but the problem was that they were all in traffic. But I got to 85 to get my ride challenge bonus.  why can't I have a mix huh?


Smdh. Man, do better. Most of these "promos/bonuses" are a joke. Why do you think most drivers can't attain them?


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

I hit my rides challenge for the first time ever and still haven't been paid for it. When does Lyft usually pay? On Uber they pay as soon as you surpass the challenge, not on Lyft.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> I hit my rides challenge for the first time ever and still haven't been paid for it. When does Lyft usually pay? On Uber they pay as soon as you surpass the challenge, not on Lyft.


By tomorrow it should show up

Don't worry about the ride challenge they will always be paid out. It's the local bonuses that you have to opt into that they have a hard time consistently paying out.


----------



## 17MPG (Feb 2, 2018)

I only get promo offers once ever 2 months , is it cus my car is old?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Finished my 43 ride 48 dollar challenge pretty easy last night. Picked up bunch of yungins that been smoking and drinking. Started off getting a 45 + minute ride from Rockville which is pretty crazy on a Saturday. Of course she was going to Dulles so just said screw it. Nice lady and didn't seem to mind chatting. Got tip also.

The real challenge I finished is dat 1,000 promooooooo



















I was playing this during that last ride for the money. 26 bucks to get 1,000 ain't bad. Get Paid


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Finished my 43 ride 48 dollar challenge pretty easy last night. Picked up bunch of yungins that been smoking and drinking. Started off getting a 45 + minute ride from Rockville which is pretty crazy on a Saturday. Of course she was going to Dulles so just said screw it. Nice lady and didn't seem to mind chatting. Got tip also.
> 
> The real challenge I finished is dat 1,000 promooooooo
> 
> ...


300 rides? In a week?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> 300 rides? In a week?


LOL. DC/DMV burbs ain't busy enough for 300 rides in a week no matter how much you work. Nah it's a sign on bonus one time deal, but it feels that way since I just kinda chipped at it over the last 2 months. They advertise it on YouTube all the time for different amounts and made sure to catch the 1,000 one. 60 days is the timeframe they gave you. I had 4 days left and caught the last ride I needed this morning. I was hoping it would be a good distance ride to maximize the money before the promo and can't complain. Would have hated 3.75 to get 1,000.

Good to know Saturday nights seem to be pretty poppin on Lyft. Made good money between Rockville and Silver Spring and didn't have to run into 18th street crazies. Craziest I got was white girl that was hollering at the guy pax that got in my car out the window. She flashed her boob in the window and then walked off. LOL.


----------



## Salbaje (Sep 19, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Yes that is exactly what they do, both Uber and Lyft. You could go for 6 hours and get ping after ping, all no further away than 2-5mins. However once you get a Streak Bonus or something of, say, 4 trips in a row for $12, you will notice pings all come from 10-15min away. If you deny them, the streak ends. They know this. Bonuses are rarely handouts. They motivate you to get on the road, but as soon as you realize they do these tricks, those long pickups, etc make you actually lose more money than the bonus is worth.


Yup thats right! You pick up passengers 8-10 miles away then drop them off after 2-4miles. On my 3 ride i cancelled and headed home. Lyft is making us look stulid. Not gonna do that streak anymore. To think that I am around disney and rides picks up around that streak bonus time.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I have to be fair and mention that last week they did give me a bunch of short trips so I was able to finally do 97 rides I needed to get the first teir of their bonus. Let's see if this is the case the next time I get it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The old PDB could be difficult to get. Especially considering the AR requirement. AR isn’t a factor in the challenge bonus so it is cake. I just buzz around on both U n L, then I’ll notice, oh hey just 3 more rides for a lil Lyft bonus! Comes pretty easily, no focus required!


----------



## Salbaje (Sep 19, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> I have to be fair and mention that last week they did give me a bunch of short trips so I was able to finally do 97 rides I needed to get the first teir of their bonus. Let's see if this is the case the next time I get it.


Streak I was mentioning was the 4 rides streak during friday and saturday night. 845pm-945pm. Not the weekly challenge


----------

